# Investigacion dispositivo bluetooth



## suneo (Abr 20, 2012)

Estoy intentando localizar el datasheet del integrado PMB8761 G V3.29 sin exito.
  Espero que  alguien puede orientarme con alguna dirección o pdf, con información de las patillas.

 Se lo agradecería, puesto que en estos momentos estoy atascado.
 Un cordial saludo a todos los miembros de este foro de personas inquietas y águilas nocturnas.


----------

